# Gtr manual transmission



## Twin turbo (Dec 26, 2002)

Has anyone done a manual gbox conversion for the 
R35 engine ?
I have a vq38 and want to use it in a drift car
I know one has been done over the water
Just wondering if there is a cheaper alternative over here
Using a skyline box or similar
Don't want to go down the route my self of fabricating bel housings
Or having a bespoke flywheel made if I can help it,,


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty sure the CNC Heads car has a manual shift gearbox. There is a thread about the build but it doesn't have a vast amount of detail.


----------



## Twin turbo (Dec 26, 2002)

Cheers ,
Have been ringing people all day and not much luck ,
Is there a link to the cnc build 

Found it,,


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Hollinger R34 GTR box fitted to the Japanese Drift R35, 'think' Greddy built it then sold it, then it had teh Sopra kit fitted.
Engine would be awesome for drifting, such a useable power band with stock turbos.


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

I got the T56 transmission to my VR38 project car


----------



## Twin turbo (Dec 26, 2002)

arnout said:


> I got the T56 transmission to my VR38 project car


Any pickys ??


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

I will shoot some good ones. It's a T56 transaxle from a corvette. Adapter plate and done deal.
I also swapped a T56 corvette transaxle in a JZA80 body with stock (2jz) engine.


----------



## Twin turbo (Dec 26, 2002)

arnout said:


> I will shoot some good ones. It's a T56 transaxle from a corvette. Adapter plate and done deal.
> I also swapped a T56 corvette transaxle in a JZA80 body with stock (2jz) engine.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twin turbo (Dec 26, 2002)

Bit of a typo in the first post 
My engine is the vr38,


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

here is my supra T56 transaxle swap.
The VR38 swap I have to search for pics



supraforums said:


> Tell me what you guys think. I smoked some pot last year and came with this idea. Custom supra rear subframe to allow the Corvette T56 transaxle bolt in. Custom drive shaft shop axles. Adapter for the torquetube to fit the A/T 2jz bellhousing. Welded the getrag input shaft to the torquetube input so I dont need a custom clutch. Hydraulic throwout bearing. Well that's it.
> Car has a weight distribution which is excellent. The road behaviour is soooo nice. I really wanna know what this is gonna do on the track. With the 4.1 final drive the gear ratios are better than the Getrag. Next I will make a TR6060 with faceplated gears 1-4.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin turbo (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you got a picture of the starter motor position ?


----------

